

Photos of an NSA “upgrade” factory show Cisco router getting implant - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/05/photos-of-an-nsa-upgrade-factory-show-cisco-router-getting-implant

======
Zigurd
It's not as easy as steaming the packing tape off. Some security standards
require tamper-evident seals on equipment. Either equipment makers are
enabling these "upgrades," or tamper-evident seals aren't.

~~~
jloughry
Roger Johnston's "seal defeat laboratory" at Argonne has published many
results about this [1]. The vast majority of seals are defeated in five
minutes or less.

[1]
[http://www.ne.anl.gov/capabilities/vat/defeat.html](http://www.ne.anl.gov/capabilities/vat/defeat.html)

~~~
Zigurd
Wow, a whole "security" industry unmasked as a security theater prop shop.
Considering the stakes in food adulteration, etc. you would think the FTC
would shut down ineffective products in that category, especially since VAT at
Argonne not only defeats defective seals, but invents ones that work.

